# What's your background?



## FortYorkRifleman (7 Aug 2015)

I'm curious as to the backgrounds of those who post here. When I say background I mean where you trace your roots, whether you were born in Canada etc. 

For myself I have always identified as Canadian with Guyanese background; my parent's were born and raised there but I was born here. I found it odd growing up when older people would tell me I wasn't "really Canadian", that I was always bound to where my parent's came from. Being older now I realized that may have been the previous generation never really acclimating to this country and living in a time when the country was predominantly "Anglo Saxon", not just in numbers but in highly visible jobs like Emergency Services, TTC, Postal Workers etc. I'm fairly certain, even today, they have really adapted Canada as their home even with all the changes.


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> , not just in numbers but in highly visible jobs like Emergency Services, TTC, Postal Workers etc.



Have you ever seen a re-run of the old TV show, "Emergency!" ? It was about LA County Paramedics. It premiered in 1972. The same year I joined Toronto Emergency Services.  I used to watch it, because we were heading in that same direction. 

The men in ( TV ) Station 51 looked like the men in our stations. 

I'm not sure if this is the answer you are looking for, but as the city changed with the times, so did the department.

I better not post it ( bad language ), but if you saw the "Sensitivity Training" episode on Rescue Me, it reminded me of when the HR people ran similar classes for the Department of Emergency Services.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (7 Aug 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> . . . the old TV show, "Emergency!" ?



  D5W TKO!


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (7 Aug 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen a re-run of the old TV show, "Emergency!" ? It was about LA County Paramedics. It premiered in 1972. The same year I joined Toronto Emergency Services.  I used to watch it, because we were heading in that same direction.
> 
> The men in ( TV ) Station 51 looked like the men in our stations.
> 
> ...



Never seen either show but I can imagine what those classes were like. If they're anything like what retail does annually I can only imagine the groans in the room.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Aug 2015)

Mother's side is Irish
Father's side is German with a tinge of Mi'kmaq which is an interesting story which I am trying to find out about more.  Supposedly my grandmother's father was half native, his mother was impregnated by a Mi'kmaq man as they lived right beside a Reserve.  This was of course completely unacceptable back then so they took my great grandfather and raised him as his mother's brother.  None of my family has status because of this.  

I identify as Canadian though.


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Never seen either show but I can imagine what those classes were like. If they're anything like what retail does annually I can only imagine the groans in the room.



I didn't mind. They had it in a nice, clean, room inside HQ. I smoked back then, and ash trays were provided. Coffee was served. We were on the clock.
I don't know ( or care   ) who they sent to do the heavy lifting in our area while we were out of service for a movie and lecture.
But, sending us to HQ hardly seemed necessary. We took pride in helping people. All people. 
I could see the necessity if there had been complaints from the public.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (7 Aug 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Mother's side is Irish
> Father's side is German with a tinge of Mi'kmaq which is an interesting story which I am trying to find out about more.  Supposedly my grandmother's father was half native, his mother was impregnated by a Mi'kmaq man as they lived right beside a Reserve.  This was of course completely unacceptable back then so they took my great grandfather and raised him as his mother's brother.  None of my family has status because of this.
> 
> *I identify as Canadian though.*



I do as well but people always look at me like "really"? Growing up it never made sense to me when people would doubt me or feel like I was confused.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (7 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> I do as well but people always look at me like "really"? Growing up it never made sense to me when people would doubt me or feel like I was confused.



Well there is no doubt here.  Truth be told, my family is pretty much of mutt origin now.  We have a Genealogist who has done extensive research on my father's side of the family.  My Father's family originally settled in New York City when it was known as New Amsterdam and was a Dutch Colony.  The family split apart during the American Revolution with those supporting the Monarchy settling in New Brunswick and those supporting independence staying in the Northeast US.  So I have relatives in both the US and Canada.

My Mother's family were Irish immigrants who originally settled in Quebec.  My grandfather is originally from Chicoutimi but they moved to New Brunswick due to being looked down upon by Quebecers for being Irish.  My grandfather speaks impeccable French yet refused to teach my Mother or any of her siblings how to speak the language.  I have, at my parents insistence, learned the language and when I have children I plan to make them learn the language.

That's pretty much my family history in a nutshell.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (7 Aug 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Well there is no doubt here.  Truth be told, my family is pretty much of mutt origin now.  We have a Genealogist who has done extensive research on my father's side of the family.  My Father's family originally settled in New York City when it was known as New Amsterdam and was a Dutch Colony.  The family split apart during the American Revolution with those supporting the Monarchy settling in New Brunswick and those supporting independence staying in the Northeast US.  So I have relatives in both the US and Canada.
> 
> My Mother's family were Irish immigrants who originally settled in Quebec.  My grandfather is originally from Chicoutimi but they moved to New Brunswick due to being looked down upon by Quebecers for being Irish.  My grandfather speaks impeccable French yet refused to teach my Mother or any of her siblings how to speak the language.  I have, at my parents insistence, learned the language and when I have children I plan to make them learn the language.
> 
> That's pretty much my family history in a nutshell.



My ex-girlfriend's dad is Irish-Welsh while her mother is Dutch-German and her story is similar to yours, in some ways. A complicated and long list of family history which still confuses me to this day. She said it best when asked "What do you tell people you are" and she said "I'm white".


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Aug 2015)

Before all else, I am Canadian.

However, that covers a variety of circumstances. For starters, the Anglo part of Canadian is more properly Celtic. At the time of Confederation the Irish, after the French, formed the second-largest ethnic group in the Dominion of Canada. With the Scots, they made up a high proportion of our population. 

Now, for my family. My father was born in Scotland and came over as a toddler in 1912. My mother's family, on the other hand, have been in the east end of the Niagara peninsula for six generations. Before that, they appeared in North America in the early-seventeeth century and married into the Mayflower settlers in the 1640s.

My maternal family name is Gorham and I am related to, but not directly descend from, the New England merchants who led Gorham's Rangers in Nova Scotia and Quebec in the Seven Years war.

All all of the above, and five bucks, will get me a pretty fancy coffee just about anywhere in Canada these days. And the same applies to you, regardless of origin.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (7 Aug 2015)

I always found it funny when people say "I don't look Guyanese". When someone would tell me their background I would try to find features in their face or hair that would make me go "that's right! He or she is that". Since I can remember people would ask if I'm mixed with [insert European country] and West Indian.


----------



## Old Sweat (7 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> I always found it funny when people say "I don't look Guyanese". When someone would tell me their background I would try to find features in their face or hair that would make me go "that's right! He or she is that". Since I can remember people would ask if I'm mixed with [insert European country] and West Indian.



So what? You are as Canadian as I am, brother.


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (7 Aug 2015)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> So what? You are as Canadian as I am, brother.



Oh no I wasn't saying it was a bad thing. Matter of fact that's a great icebreaker when at bars.  :nod:


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Aug 2015)

I go with typical Canadian.  Heinz 57.


----------



## kratz (8 Aug 2015)

I'm Canadian, born and raised. 
According to the federal government, I'm supposed to be from somewhere else, since I'm not a status native.
If I dig back far enough, there are Scottish, Welsh, English, Swiss, French and German in my background.
If I'm not Canadian, what am I?


----------



## dimsum (8 Aug 2015)

Born and raised in Toronto, but mom's side is from Hong Kong and dad's side is from mainland China pretty much opposite HK.  They had already settled in TO for 4 years before I was born, along with mom's sisters.  

I was *this* close to either being born/raised in Edmonton (where my mom's brother lived) or Houston (where my dad's brother lived).  It was a close one.

I've never been questioned when I say "I'm Canadian" except when I was overseas in Australia.  It was (and still is) a little disconcerting, mostly because Canadians generally won't think twice about it.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 Aug 2015)

Canadian through and through. Born and raised in Montreal, then Quebec city. Joined the Navy , saw the Country and the World. Married a Canadian girl from Ontario (herself third generation Canadian from forefathers originating in the Baltic states - Eastern Europe). Proud subject of Her Majesty the Queen of Canada.

Descendant of French immigrants that came over in 1655 a now member of the tenth generation since arrival "en Canada". I suppose that makes me as "pure-laine" as can be in the eyes of certain people, but I have no special affinity for or love left for France, which is just another country to me.


----------



## GUS021 (8 Aug 2015)

Both of my ancestors came from France in the mid-17th century. One my father’s side, the guy planned his trip for almost 20 years and then died within a year after his arrival in Québec (could never settle, too sick from the crossing). On my mother's side, my ancestor came in his early 20’s as a clerk and became the King's notary. My grandmother (on my father’s side) might had been a Native American; I tried to talk about it on few occasions with my father but it had always been a VERY sensitive issue. 

On my part, a brief passage in the reserve during my teens. Almost became a dropout at school but succeeded to become an engineer. I thought of joining the army in my late 20’s but thought I would had been overqualified (didn't know it was possible for a civilian to enroll as an officer). I spent ten years in Europe (Berlin and Switzerland) and then came back to Canada.

I never considered myself as a “Québécois”. I prefer to be part of this melting pot that is Canada.


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Aug 2015)

I am Canadian of English stock with a wee bit of Irish and wayyy back to Norman times of Norman stock.  The first of the family on my materal grandmothers side to England was William's cup bearer.  

My family in Canada only goes back to 1873 when my great grandfather (maternal) was one of the original NWMP and settled at Fort MacLeod after his discharge from the force in 1877.  Dad's side were coal miners from Northumberland and they emigrated following the first world war.


----------



## Biohazardxj (8 Aug 2015)

Canadian! Born and raised. Just like my parents and my grand parents.  Go back far enough and I was a fish.


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Aug 2015)

Infantry, Airborne, Commando, with a pinch of Gunner.

I'll be booking an arty exorcism for my upcoming birthday.  :camo:


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (9 Aug 2015)

I'm considering looking into one of those services that looks into your ancestry. Given that many Indian's and African's were brought over to the country I can't say where exactly my ancestors come from. I'm pretty sure India but who knows


----------



## mariomike (9 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> When I say background I mean where you trace your roots, whether you were born in Canada etc.



My parents were born in Canada. 
My late father's background was Irish and French. 
My mother's ( still alive and well, I'm happy to say ) background is, mostly, German-American. ( Sullivan County, State of New York. )



			
				FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> I'm considering looking into one of those services that looks into your ancestry.



This is free,

Ancestry Library Edition
http://www.torontopubliclibrary.ca/detail.jsp?R=EDB0005


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (11 Aug 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> My parents were born in Canada.
> My late father's background was Irish and French.
> My mother's ( still alive and well, I'm happy to say ) background is, mostly, German-American. ( Sullivan County, State of New York. )
> 
> ...



Thanks, mariomike! I had no idea the TPL provided such a thing. I have just two blocks from where I live so I'll definately check it out


----------



## mariomike (11 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Thanks, mariomike! I had no idea the TPL provided such a thing. I have just two blocks from where I live so I'll definately check it out



Good luck with that.  
After many pages of discussion about Diversity in the CAF, it's nice that some are willing to share their backgrounds.


----------



## swisscosmo (17 Aug 2015)

I haven't joined yet but am in the application process. So if I don't fit into this question my bad. 

I'm born and raised in Canada to a Swiss father who immigrated in '79 and a Canadian mother. I do hold Swiss citizenship but am choosing to join the Canadian army.


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Aug 2015)

swisscosmo said:
			
		

> I haven't joined yet but am in the application process. So if I don't fit into this question my bad.
> 
> I'm born and raised in Canada to a Swiss father who immigrated in '79 and a Canadian mother. I do hold Swiss citizenship but am choosing to join the Canadian army.



When the German Kaiser asked in 1912 what the quarter of a million Swiss militiamen would do if invaded by a half million German soldiers, a Swiss replied: shoot twice and go home.


----------



## Pusser (18 Aug 2015)

Both sides of my family have been on this continent for many generations (can't claim to be a _Mayflower_ descendent, but pretty close).  In the ensuing years parts of it drifted on both sides of what is now the Canada/US border.  Some ancestors were expelled Acadians who stayed south and others were Loyalists who decided it was too cold and went back.  It really wrankles me when I'm referred to as "European."  Despite having no First Nations ancestors (of which I'm aware) I'm no more European than Tecumseh.  I was born south of the border to American parents, but emigrated to Canada when I was 18 months old and have been here ever since.  Nevertheless, despite over 32 years of wearing Her Majesty's Canadian uniform, the current government has now branded me a second class citizen.  Although I'm occasionally bitter about this, overall, I'm pretty happy to call myself Canadian and only that.


----------



## Sparkplugs (18 Aug 2015)

Canadian, born here, as are my parents and a lot of my dad's side. Grandparents on my mom's side are straight outta Dublin Ireland, and my dad's ancestors emigrated from France to start a small town in Eastern Quebec in the late 1700's, where a bunch of them still reside.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Aug 2015)

Canadian too.  Only second generation on my Dad's side (grandparents both born in Scotland), but my mother's side of the family has been here for a few centuries.  If you run into an Arsenault in PEI, we're probably related.   :nod:


----------



## FJAG (18 Aug 2015)

Immigrant to Toronto at age eight from Berlin, Germany (with a short period living in Frankfurt). 

Father from Berlin and mother from what was then in the pre-war eastern German "state" of Niederschlesien but which is now in the "province" of Lubusz in western Poland.

 :cheers:


----------



## FJAG (18 Aug 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> This is free,
> Ancestry Library Edition
> http://www.torontopubliclibrary.ca/detail.jsp?R=EDB0005



Thanks for this.

When I went to it I discovered I needed to be a Toronto library user so tried out my own county library site here and low and behold I can get the same services. 

Excellent.

 :cheers:


----------



## FortYorkRifleman (18 Aug 2015)

Sparkplugs said:
			
		

> Canadian, born here, as are my parents and a lot of my dad's side. Grandparents on my mom's side are straight outta Dublin Ireland, and my dad's ancestors emigrated from France to start a small town in Eastern Quebec in the late 1700's, where a bunch of them still reside.



Irish and French? That's a dangerous combination.  :nod: I dated an Irish girl who was feisty as hell and would probably engage in bar fights had it not been for me talking HER down. We traveled together in Mullingar some years back and I loved it. 



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Canadian too.  Only second generation on my Dad's side (grandparents both born in Scotland), but my mother's side of the family has been here for a few centuries.  If you run into an Arsenault in PEI, we're probably related.   :nod:



Hmm... scotch


----------



## Sparkplugs (19 Aug 2015)

FortYorkRifleman said:
			
		

> Irish and French? That's a dangerous combination.  :nod: I dated an Irish girl who was feisty as hell and would probably engage in bar fights had it not been for me talking HER down. We traveled together in Mullingar some years back and I loved it.
> 
> Hmm... scotch



That would be me, hahaha! There's a reason I'm not a big drinker, generally speaking!


----------



## RDBZ (20 Aug 2015)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Born and raised in Toronto, but mom's side is from Hong Kong and dad's side is from mainland China pretty much opposite HK.  They had already settled in TO for 4 years before I was born, along with mom's sisters.
> 
> I was *this* close to either being born/raised in Edmonton (where my mom's brother lived) or Houston (where my dad's brother lived).  It was a close one.
> 
> I've never been questioned when I say "I'm Canadian" except when I was overseas in Australia.  It was (and still is) a little disconcerting, mostly because Canadians generally won't think twice about it.



They were probably just interested in what we'd consider your 'background', and hence what your cultural perspectives might be; whether your family had been in Canada for generations, or were more recently from mainland China, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Indonesia, or Singapore.


----------



## dimsum (20 Aug 2015)

RDBZ said:
			
		

> They were probably just interested in what we'd consider your 'background', and hence what your cultural perspectives might be; whether your family had been in Canada for generations, or were more recently from mainland China, Hong Kong, Malaysia, Indonesia, or Singapore.



I thought it was like that too, until someone actually came out and said "...but you don't look Canadian".  

I should add that I have a completely Canadian (ok, Torontonian) accent...now sprinkled with Aussie slang when I feel like it.


----------



## GUS021 (20 Aug 2015)

> "...but you don't look Canadian".



Did he (or she) expected you to look like that?






Or maybe something different but more obvious?


----------



## Kamikaze1655 (20 Aug 2015)

Palestinian. Family escaped in 1948 and have lived in Jordan ever since. Immigrated to Canada 10 years ago.
While it makes me sad I have never been in my home country I am a proud Canadian.


----------

